# Please help with plant ID



## Link3898 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hey all, I have had a clipping plant from pdfCrazy for a while now and its grown quite well but nether of us know what it is. if anyone has this or knows what it might be please chime in! 





the flower only lasts for a day if that.







flower remains





Thanks for the look, cant wait to see what people think!


----------



## Link3898 (Sep 18, 2008)

Honestly I am a little disappointed that no one here even took a guess at this plant... Guess I will have to take a clipping in to the botanical gardens and hope someone there knows what it is.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

You should have more patience. Sometimes posts get buried and people just don't see them.


My guess is Ruellia nudiflora Sinaloan/Sonoran form.


----------



## Link3898 (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks, looks to be very similar. 

I do have plenty of patients... Posted over a month and a half ago and didn't say anything rude. I was just a little disappointed no one was interested enough to really say anything when the topic had 179 views but not a single guess. I'm always interested to hear what people have to say even if its incorrect you still may learn something new. 

The botanical gardens I mentioned is where the clipping originally came from so it was not like I was implying no one here could figure it out it was more of hey you guys have this plant can you tell me what it is? Once I figured it out I would've posted on here to let people know as well. Its a really pretty flower and does exceptionally well in terrariums. (Blooms well for me as well) here's a shot from today.


----------



## toadlicker00 (Feb 14, 2013)

Looks like this plant has scale.


----------



## Link3898 (Sep 18, 2008)

Yeah it does. It's not in a vivarium and I keep painting it with a diluted neem oil mixture but they keep coming back. Its not just this plant it's also the mango and avocado trees.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Did you take it in for ID yet?


----------



## Stijn (Oct 26, 2009)

I had the same plant many years ago ; should be Ruellia squarrosa

Regards,

Stijn


----------

